# Raideliikenne > Junat >  HS: Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetista keskustelu

## Mikko Laaksonen

Helsingin Sanomien keskustelusivuilla on keskustelu Helsingin ratapihan kapasiteetista otsikolla "Oletko joutunut odottelemaan pitkään raiteen vapautumista?"

Keskusteluun kannattaa varmaan osallistua ja soveltaa tällä foorumilla esitettyjä ideoita.

HS-keskustelu aiheesta

----------

